# SR9c Laserlyte sights?



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a set of these sights for my SR9c. Has anyone tried them on any other gun? Looks like they are available for Glock and XD's. SR9's soon to be released. Looks like a great set up.

www.laserlyte.com


----------

